

Airliner reports debris field SE of Ho Chi Minh - mechatronic
http://avherald.com/h?article=4710c69b&opt=0

======
mechatronic
Relevant text:

Hong Kong's Air Traffic Control Center reported on Mar 10th 2014 around 17:30L
(09:30Z) that an airliner enroute on airway L642 reported via HF radio that
they saw a large field of debris at position N9.72 E107.42 about 80nm
southeast of Ho Chi Minh City, about 50nm off the south-eastern coast of
Vietnam in the South China Sea and about 281nm northeast of the last known
radar position. Ships have been dispatched to the reported debris field.

